# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  डायबिटीज टाइप 2 से लड़ने में पौष्टिक नाश्ता है लाभप्रद

## Apurv Sharma

ये बात ध्यान रखे सुबह का नाश्ता राजा की तरह करें, दोपहर का भोजन आम आदमी की तरह करें और रात का भोजन गरीब की तरह करें। कहने का मतलब यह है सुबह का नाश्ता पौष्टिकता से भरपूर होना चाहिए। रात भर आराम करने के बाद दिन भर ऊर्जा के साथ काम करने के लिए जिस ईंधन की ज़रूरत होती है वह नाश्ता ही प्रदान कर सकता है। इसलिए नाश्ता नहीं करने से बड़ा भूल कुछ हो ही नहीं सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है डायबिटीज टाइप 2 के मरीज और उनका नाश्ता :-*एक नए शोध में यह बात सामने आई है। सुबह शरीर के चयापचय का स्तर उच्च होता है इसलिए आप जब हेल्दी खाना खाते हैं तब वह पूरी तरह से एनर्जी में बदल जाता है जिसके कारण आप सारा दिन एनर्जी के साथ काम कर पाते हैं। अगर आप मधुमेह (टाइप 2) से पीड़ित हैं, तो सुबह में पौष्टिकता से भरपूर नाश्ता और रात में हल्का भोजन करें, इससे आपका रक्त शर्करा या ग्लूकोज़ का स्तर नियंत्रित रहेगा।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

.........................

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* शोध क्या कहता है :-*क्या आप जानते है की  ‘मधुमेह के मरीज अगर गरिष्ठ नाश्ता करते हैं, तो भोजन के बाद उनके रक्त में शर्करा का स्तर पूरे दिन बेहद कम रहता है। निष्कर्ष में यह बात सामने आई है कि अगर इस तरह का भोजन किया जाए, तो टाइप 2 मधुमेह से होने वाली समस्याएं नियंत्रण में रहती हैं। अध्ययन में टाइप 2 मधुमेह के 30-70 साल उम्रवय के 18 प्रतिभागियों (आठ पुरुष, 10 महिलाएं) को शामिल किया गया। इस दौरान, गरिष्ठ नाश्ता और हलका भोजन (बी आहार) एवं हल्का नाश्ता तथा गरिष्ठ भोजन (डी आहार) के परिणामों की तुलना की गई। तुलना के दौरान यह बात सामने आई कि डी आहार लेने वालों की तुलना में बी आहार लेने वाले लोगों में कम रक्त शर्करा (21-25 फीसदी तक) और उच्च इंसुलिन (23 फीसदी तक) पाया गया। इसलिए दिन की शुरूआत फाइबरयुक्त और विटामिन युक्त नाश्ते के साथ करना चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

अपनी जीवनशैली में बदलाव लाकर और अपनी आहार योजना में बदलाव लाकर आप डायबिटीज से बच सकते हैं।

----------

